# It's a tough job, but...



## DRoberts (Apr 27, 2008)

Providing ringside medical coverage for the MMA fights can have it's perks.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

you are way toooooo stressed out and over worked.......i will stand in for ya   :mrgreen:


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 29, 2008)

Do they know that their cheeks are on the internet now??? lol


----------



## SrBiscuit (Apr 30, 2008)

lol...i just took a bunch of shots at an MMA event in worcester last weekend, and did the same thing. 
i'll post up in this thread when i get the film back.
sweet asses.


----------



## DRoberts (May 1, 2008)

> you are way toooooo stressed out and over worked.......i will stand in for ya


 
It's a terrible life I tell you...



> Cheeky shots! Did you score any numbers?


 
Cheeky shots...lol, that's great. and no numbers, my wife was my partner for that event.



> Do they know that their cheeks are on the internet now??? lol


 
I really don't think they care...lol. And really bet it's not the first time some part of them has been on the internet 



> lol...i just took a bunch of shots at an MMA event in worcester last weekend, and did the same thing. i'll post up in this thread when i get the film back.


 
Can't wait.


----------



## JimmyO (May 1, 2008)

ohhhhh maaaa gawd


----------

